# You think your puppy's recall is good?!?!



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

http://youtu.be/gryYRSkxKnk

Millie and I going on our first off leash walk


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Umm, I think I would work on that recall  If you like Susan Garrett, I think she has a Recallers session coming up.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> Umm, I think I would work on that recall  If you like Susan Garrett, I think she has a Recallers session coming up.



I do think in all fairness I shouldn't have called her name when she was so distracted and absorbed by that puddle. 

I didn't video the part where I was able to call her back to me to go back on leash. She was so happy to be running around. Really reaffirming the joy of owning a beautiful dog like a Golden. Not bad for our first time without the long line.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

My Buddy wants me to ask you "What's recall??!!" lol


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

She's so gorgeous, I love to see them having fun like this.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's so cute. She loved that puddle.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

*Good girl!*

:HAHAHA! It's you that suffers poor recall! She recalls that mud puddle in the back yard that had to be fenced as she worked diligently on finding water under mud.. Hahaha. Cant wait to see how well fetch goes. GOOD GIRL!:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Our recall is exactly the same as yours!! After I watched your video, one came up immediately after on off-leash walking by someone calling themselves the Miami Dog Whisperer - it was amazing but unfortunately did not show you in a good light ha ha!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She sure is a water dog!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> She sure is a water dog!



Every darn puddle, no matter how small, she has to walk through it!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha great vid. Glad to see she's enjoying herself


----------

